# I think I am in love...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This looks like the perfect addition to the family:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I aint gonna lie. That looks very fun and useful.

Orvis, you got a low down on the price?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you would look good in that thing Orvy......without the toe nail polish..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a cool lookin' rig. I see it's a 2013. I wonder when it is coming out???

I couldn't help but notice the duck hunting video was made in the spring...the willows are budding out, greening up.

I'm gonna call Dave and give him a hard time.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

2 grand for the Assualt, i think 2800 for the XX, but on sale for 1800 for the one person XX, 1999 when its set up for 2 people. i literally just got back from the shop right now. wait until you see the new bag design! i pitched the idea last year and it looks like it came to fruition, they are awesome, no more hanging registration tage off your boat there is a sleeve made for them now!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> 2 grand for the Assualt, i think 2800 for the XX, but on sale for 1800 for the one person XX, 1999 when its set up for 2 people. i literally just got back from the shop right now. wait until you see the new bag design! i pitched the idea last year and it looks like it came to fruition, they are awesome, no more hanging registration tage off your boat there is a sleeve made for them now!


Yep, kochanut is on it. I just got off the phone with Dave. We just missed a sale he had at an outdoor show up in Yellowstone, they were $1700. He says they are "selling like hotcakes" I kinda liked the green one.

registration tags? uh oh


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Order me one Goobie.....I like blue.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

they had an Ultrlite Assault he had in there. it was a dark purple, weight 8lbs totaly set up.... 8 freaking pounds!!! fits in a day pack. i picked it up with one hand. i also like the green one and would def, use it for duck hunting


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Too much.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Order me one Goobie.....I like blue.


Good luck with that. I may have to sell mine to buy gasoline and shotgun shells!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's a cool watercraft..

Orvis- that'll look real good strapped to the RZR 4.. Which one to get first?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Order me one Goobie.....I like blue.
> ...


I got shells and a hose....we're all set! 8)

That thing is cool...wasn't thinking $2k though....more like $1k...oh well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Am I missing something, it is a raft with hole in it. I can make you one for the price of a raft, some duct tape and a good pair of scissors. :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a new idea here. Dave sold one of these to a friend of mine about 15 years ago. This one has more features though. They are made out of very good material and rated for white water.
I always liked the one that by buddy has. It was a lot less money back then.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Now that's a cool watercraft..
> 
> Orvis- that'll look real good strapped to the RZR 4.. Which one to get first?


Tough decision.... Good thing I don't have to decide til the spring! How are you liking your RZR?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a cool watercraft..
> ...


Myself and his bro (code name 'Gabe') took it for a spin.

We broke it.....he isn't too happy with us.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > sawsman said:
> ...


It has been a LONG time since we saw .45 photo shop someones ride thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Not a new idea here.


These Alpacka rafts are basically the same thing, just cheaper. They are extremely tough, and pack as small as most sleeping bags. Perfect for High Uinta lakes..  








http://www.alpackaraft.com/


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a cool watercraft..
> ...


Piece of junk!! O|* I had to have the motor replaced after only 4 hrs of runtime! seriously :x What a fiasco... I'll have to tell you all the details next time we go out..

I wish I could say that it was .45 and brother Gabes fault. Heck- I have even tried to sell it to one of them, but they tell me they dont want a _used_ one... go figure.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

sawsman said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > sawsman said:
> ...


Dirt through the air filter blow it up?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I was told that the crankshaft was the root cause.

Maybe Polaris needs to improve thier quality control. That's all I better say about that. I understand that mechanical parts can fail, but man- it's brand new. Maybe I should have gotten the red one... yellow reminds me of a *lemon*.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

You can count all the stillwater guys out on this one (no motor mount), but I guess there are other options available for the lake guys. I personally am very glad I got my cardiac canyon before they discontinued them. I think the cardiac is the best boat he has made IMO.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

gnfishn said:


> no motor mount


yes there is, this motor mount you see on our renegade will fit on it


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I was told that the crankshaft was the root cause.
> 
> Maybe Polaris needs to improve thier quality control. That's all I better say about that. I understand that mechanical parts can fail, but man- it's brand new. Maybe I should have gotten the red one... yellow reminds me of a *lemon*.


Yikes! You can tell me all about it when we visit that one spot in a month or so and freeze to death...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay... we're taking your bikes. :mrgreen: 

I wouldn't want to get you stranded in the remoteness with mine.. we might freeze to death for real!


----------

